# Maritimes Real Estate



## jarhead (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello: I'm from Pennsylvania and I'll soon be retiring and am interested in looking for a home in the Maritimes since it looks like real estate is somewhat less expensive than Ontario on average. I plan to live in it at least half the year so I'm not actually "moving" to Canada per se. 

Any thoughts from expats living in the Maritimes? Any real estate companies you know who cater to foreigners wishing to buy a home? Any suggestions will be very appreciated.


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

jarhead said:


> Hello: I'm from Pennsylvania and I'll soon be retiring and am interested in looking for a home in the Maritimes since it looks like real estate is somewhat less expensive than Ontario on average. I plan to live in it at least half the year so I'm not actually "moving" to Canada per se.
> 
> Any thoughts from expats living in the Maritimes? Any real estate companies you know who cater to foreigners wishing to buy a home? Any suggestions will be very appreciated.


I know of a very good Realtor in Halifax I can recommend. Not sure if you're interested in Halifax though?


----------

